# Sport Display in HUD?



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I just came across some settings in HUD which gives me a select menu for Sport Displays (I'm assuming it would display the same as the iDrive screen).








It's enabled but can't select it, so I'm missing the other side of the equation... Anyone have any clue how to enable it?

In case anyone wants to take a look:

HU_NBT / 3000 HMI / HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_ENABLE

HU_NBT / 3000 HMI / HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_FES_ENABLE

HU_NBT / 3000 HMI / HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_MS_GASSE_ENABLE


----------



## sdellutri (Aug 27, 2004)

Were you ever able to get anywhere with this?
I just enabled those three options in coding my 435xi and don't see anything new in the HUD
thanks



marsb007 said:


> I just came across some settings in HUD which gives me a select menu for Sport Displays (I'm assuming it would display the same as the iDrive screen).
> 
> View attachment 490114
> 
> ...


----------



## GTYellowJacket (Apr 8, 2015)

*have you looked in the HUD computer?*

If its anything like the e60, enabling options in the HUD from the CIC also required a code change in the HUD computer. Have you looked in the HUD for a corresponding coding option?


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I think they decided on the Russian forums that it won't work unless you have an actual M5. I believe some people on this forum also confirmed.


----------



## jaso123n (May 16, 2015)

New ideas?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

GTYellowJacket said:


> If its anything like the e60, enabling options in the HUD from the CIC also required a code change in the HUD computer. Have you looked in the HUD for a corresponding coding option?


It will only work with the M5


----------



## AlexGree (10 mo ago)

Hi fellas!

Alternative question. Car: X3 2015 LCI xdrive30d. 

*Will sport display actually show smaller values IF there is some engine issue and it's not performing like it's suppose to?*


----------

